# 

## Sebastain

Cześć,

Od dwóch dni mam już instalację w domu o mocy 3kW. 
10 paneli 300W plus inwerter Fronius Simo 3.0.3.
Jeszcze nie uruchomiona, bo trzeba poczekać na jakiegoś inspektora itd no i oczywiście wymianę licznika i nową umowę z PGE.
Moje roczne zużycie energii to około 7000kW, więc jak widać z pewnością bym jeszcze trochę mógł "doprodukować"  :smile: 

Na pytanie dlaczego od razu nie brałem większej instalacji, odpowiedź brzmi w gminie zorganizowali dofinansowanie unijne, ale ograniczyli to tylko do instalacji 2kW oraz 3kW więc wiadomo człowiek brał co można, bo darowanemu koniowi w zęby się nie zagląda  :smile: 
Oczywiście na etapie wniosków mówiłem, o możliwości indywidualnej dopłaty do większego inwertera itd, ale wiecie jak to jest...Unia europejska, procedury itd. 
W skrócie nie było szans, choć i tak wiadomo jestem zadowolony z tego co dostałem przy niewielkim nakładzie finansowym  :smile: 

Zastanawiam się nad technicznymi możliwościami zwiększenia tej instalacji.
Z tego co wiem, inwerter ten jest z górnej półki i udostępnia już sam w sobie wiele fajnych opcji, również takie jak wifi i podgląd online.
Ponieważ zakładam, że jego moc maksymalna już ogranicza dokładanie kolejnych paneli, zastanawiam się czy jest możliwość dokupienia jakiegoś tańszego inwertera i spięcia go już z istniejącym, czy raczej tutaj nie ma szans na coś takiego i musiałbym po prostu postawić nową drugą instalację.

Jednym słowem czy można za nieduże pieniądze wykorzystać to co już jest i powiększyć ten układ czy pies jest już pogrzebany? 
Może fronius obsługuje jakieś konfiguracje równoległe?

Czy ktoś z Was orientował się w tym temacie?

----------


## ksysju

Witam


Inwerter masz 3kW o mocy max 3125W.  Nic tam więcej nie dołożysz.
Jakakolwiek rozbudowa to kolejny falownik + panele.

W sumie ciekawe jak to się będzie zachowywać w chłodne słoneczne dni na wiosne  :wink:

----------


## strusp

Możesz dołożyć kolejną instalację obok istniejących. Nic nie łączysz z dotychczasową, łączysz się w możliwym miejscu do instalacji elektrycznej. Jak już będziesz miał załatwione sprawy  z OSD i sprzedawcą energii przy pierwszej instalacji( zgłoszenie mikroinstalacji, wymiana licznika na dwukierunkowy,  umowa/aneks do umowy kompleksowej), to z drugą będzie ZNACZNIE prościej. Wystarczy zrobić aktualizację zgłoszenia i zmienić moc instalacji.

----------


## karoka65

> W sumie ciekawe jak to się będzie zachowywać w chłodne słoneczne dni na wiosne


Słońce to podstawa  :smile:  chłodnie dni jeszcze bardziej pozytywnie wpływają na uzyski z instalacji.

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Inwerter masz 3kW o mocy max 3125W.  Nic tam więcej nie dołożysz.


Dlaczego?

----------


## Brunoxp

czy ten Fronius Symo 3.0.3 nie jest przypadkiem 3 fazowy? Czy da się go podłączyć tylko na 2 fazach albo na jednej?Albo czy na pewno da się podłączyć następny 3-fazowy równolegle?
Jeśli się nie da to nie bardzo jest jak rozbudować instalacje PV bez sprzedaży falownika i wymiany na inny ale mogę się mylić.

----------


## marcinbbb

> czy ten Fronius Symo 3.0.3 nie jest przypadkiem 3 fazowy? Czy da się go podłączyć tylko na 2 fazach albo na jednej?Albo czy na pewno da się podłączyć następny 3-fazowy równolegle?
> Jeśli się nie da to nie bardzo jest jak rozbudować instalacje PV bez sprzedaży falownika i wymiany na inny ale mogę się mylić.


O czym Ty opowiadasz? Fronek jest 3 fazowy i produkcję dzieli na 3 fazy podłączone do niego. Kolejna instalacja to dodatkowy inwerter i panele jak było to już napisane i podłączasz do tych samych 3 faz w domu. Przyłącze ma pewnie 15kW więc ma jeszcze spore możliwości to rozbudowy,

----------


## vr5

> Jeśli się nie da to nie bardzo jest jak rozbudować instalacje PV bez sprzedaży falownika i wymiany na inny ale mogę się mylić.


Do rozbudowy instalacji można użyć dowolnego (dowolnych) inwerterów zarówno 1- fazowych jak i 3-fazowych, byle by były dopuszczone (miały odpowiednie certyfikaty) do sieci. To samo dotyczy paneli fotowoltaicznych. Moc mikroinstalacji nie może być wyższa od posiadanej mocy przyłączeniowej.

----------

